# GPS



## toymanator (Dec 29, 2010)

This year I want to get into more backpacking/backpack hunts. With this new venture comes some new gear. I haven't owned a GPS before this point but am now in the market. What GPS do you guys use? What are the pros/cons to the units you use? I want to be able to pin locations for my base camp, trail cameras, glassing spots, etc. Would be nice to be able to upload OnXMaps on it. (Micro SD) I don't need the latest and greatest, just need something user friendly for someone starting out. What do you recommend?


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I use the Garmin Montana. And love it. I had the Oregon and a couple of others. But the larger screen sure is nice. Two other guys have switched to it also once they tried mine. 
Look at cabelas for Father's Day sale I picked it up for $320.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I just use my phone now... with the US Topo Maps app ($10ish one time fee). Its been a fantastic app and works great offline. OnXMaps failed me when I most needed it... uninstalled that POS and never looked back


-DallanC


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I have an old Garmin, bought in 2009, that has worked fine for all my needs. I've heard good things about the etrex. 

Phones work well too, but using the gps heavily sucks battery on my phone and in some cases, service loss also affects gps ability. Apparently, some phone setups minimize these problems.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

I have 3 garmin etrex series. Not that I need 3, I upgraded to one model from another and then misplaced it so I bought a 3rd, then found the 2nd. Anywho I picked up a phone app as well last year. Seems to work okay, but I have not figured out all of the features. So.. currently I prefer the Garmin. As long as the phone stays charged, it works well, but for several days afield with no way to recharge, the Garmin is definitely a better choice. I generally can go the entire bow hunting season on the same batteries, barely make it a day with the I-phone. Yes, I can put the phone on airplane mode, but it still does not last the same. The larger screen is great and the 3-d is great, but I still prefer the Garmin. Maybe it is because I cut my teeth on the Garmin's and am biased.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

I love the Garmin Rino series. It has an integrated 2-way radio that communicates with other Rino units and sends GPS coordinate over the radio. It makes it really easy to locate and help others in our group when they have an animal down, especially in August when it's hot, and it needs to be taken care of quickly. All you have to do is navigate to "Find Joe" and you're on your way.


----------



## toymanator (Dec 29, 2010)

I want to get a dedicated GPS unit, as others have mentioned the batter life on an iphone/any phone doesn't last on multi day hunts in the back country. Even with a Goal Zero or other solar charger I prefer to use my phone as a phone and not a gps. I looked at the Garmin Rino's, the 2-way radio function is neat, but I do have a set of handheld radios I use. 

For those who use the Garmin eTrex units, do you recommend a particular model over another?


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

I have an older e-trex Legend and the newer e-trex 20X. I have no use for all the bells and whistles for the upper end model (electronic compass, altimeter, more memory). Mine is a color screen. My original E-Trex (two models ago) is black & white. I would not go back to black & white. Likely all are color screens now days. With my Legend, I can download about 3/4 of the entire state into it's memory. With the 20X, I can download a couple of states. My I-Phone model will only down load a very small portion of the state (maybe 2-5 square miles). 

The e-trex is small and light weight. I use it to start a course, mark way points and find roads or other items of interest in the area. Once I get the bearings, I put it away and use my compass to follow. Saves a lot of battery life. Get yourself a good Boy Scout compass as a companion to your GPS.


----------



## DUSTY NOGGIN (Feb 27, 2017)

if you plan on using onx maps hunt , to check property lines and cwmu;s make sure it will function

heres the compatability link

https://www.huntinggpsmaps.com/gps-compatibility


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I second the Rhino recommendation. I have really liked mine. Check the models, as some don't mesh with onX if you want those. But mine does. 

The go on sale every once in a while for super deals too.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*The Dude*



bow_dude said:


> I have an older e-trex Legend and the newer e-trex 20X. I have no use for all the bells and whistles for the upper end model (electronic compass, altimeter, more memory). Mine is a color screen. My original E-Trex (two models ago) is black & white. I would not go back to black & white. Likely all are color screens now days. With my Legend, I can download about 3/4 of the entire state into it's memory. With the 20X, I can download a couple of states. My I-Phone model will only down load a very small portion of the state (maybe 2-5 square miles).
> 
> The e-trex is small and light weight. I use it to start a course, mark way points and find roads or other items of interest in the area. Once I get the bearings, I put it away and use my compass to follow. Saves a lot of battery life. Get yourself a good Boy Scout compass as a companion to your GPS.


I'm with the Dude. Still use the old black n white screen e-trex though, and a compass of course.

My brother has the Garmin Montana. It's petty cool.

.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

toymanator said:


> I want to get a dedicated GPS unit, as others have mentioned the batter life on an iphone/any phone doesn't last on multi day hunts in the back country. Even with a Goal Zero or other solar charger I prefer to use my phone as a phone and not a gps. I looked at the Garmin Rino's, the 2-way radio function is neat, but I do have a set of handheld radios I use.
> 
> For those who use the Garmin eTrex units, do you recommend a particular model over another?


I can get 4 days out of my Android phone battery using it as a GPS as well as having it Bluetooth connected to my InReach messenger. If I add a Goal Zero or other battery pack to give it a charge I can make it 8 days easy. Key thing is you have to turn off things on the phone that eat the battery like mobile data and cell service so the phone isn't constantly searching for them.

My opinion is why purchase a GPS when the phone does just as well and you already have one in your pocket. Spend the GPS money on an InReach messanger so you have back country communication with the outside world and if needed a way to summons help.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Rhinos on sale today and tomorrow at Cabelas. FYI

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Garm...25+and+661432&CQ_st=b&WT.ac=270225+and+661432


----------

